# Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet



## modnoob (5. Mai 2011)

*Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Heute ist der erste Test des „Alpenföhn Peter“ erschienen. Der Test erschien heute um 5:07 Uhr auf gamezoom.net. Getestet wurde der Kühler auf einer Nvidia Geforce GTX580. Es wurden jeweils 2 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Lüfter in den Größen 120mm und 140mm verwendet. Die 140mm Lüfter haben im Test mit 1100 bzw. 700 Umdrehungen pro Minute gedreht. Die 120er waren mit 1500 und 850 Umdrehungen pro Minute etwa schneller.
Sowohl in Sachen Lautstärke als auch Kühlleistung schnitt der Peter besser ab als der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus (bei jeder Drehzahl). Auch Verarbeitung Montage und Zubehör sind laut gamezoom auf hohem Niveau.
Die erste Hürde wäre somit geschafft! Ich bin noch gespannt wie sich der Peter gegen den Thermalright Shaman (der nicht auf gamezoom.net getestet wurde)schlägt.
Quelle: Alpenföhn Peter Grafikkartenkühler - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net


----------



## darkKO (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Sieht doch super aus. Nur der Preis gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so recht, auch wenn er sein Geld wohl wert sein dürfte...


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Wie saß eigentlich mit Heidi vs Shaman aus ? War Shaman da der bessere ? Hab das gar nicht so mitbekommen!


----------



## Seabound (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Wurde das jemals getestet? Heidi und Shaman sind doch nur bedingt für die gleichen Karten geeignet.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Nettes Teil, aber wirklich teuer...


----------



## modnoob (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Ich glaube nicht. Aber da der Heidi schon schlechter als der MK-13 war(soweit ich mich erinnern kann) nehme ich an, dass der Shaman besser als der Heidi ist. Wie das beim Alpenföhn Peter ist weiß ich auch nicht so genau. Ich nehme aber an dass es ziemlich eng wird.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Also muss sagen der Peter ist net...Wäre nur cool wenn man die auch karten wie einer GTX590 oder HD6990 einsetzten könnte !


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*



modnoob schrieb:


> Heute ist der erste Test des „Alpenföhn Peter“ erschienen. Der Exklusivtest erschien heute um 5:07 Uhr auf gamezoom.net. Getestet wurde der Kühler auf einer Nvidia Geforce GTX580. Es wurden jeweils 2 Alpenföhn Wing Boost Lüfter in den Größen 120mm und 140mm verwendet. Die 140mm Lüfter haben im Test mit 1100 bzw. 700 Umdrehungen pro Minute gedreht. Die 120er waren mit 1500 und 850 Umdrehungen pro Minute etwa schneller.
> Sowohl in Sachen Lautstärke als auch Kühlleistung schnitt der Peter besser ab als der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus (bei jeder Drehzahl). Auch Verarbeitung Montage und Zubehör sind laut gamezoom auf hohem Niveau.
> Die erste Hürde wäre somit geschafft! Ich bin noch gespannt wie sich der Peter gegen den Thermalright Shaman (der nicht auf gamezoom.net getestet wurde)schlägt.
> Quelle: Alpenföhn Peter Grafikkartenkühler - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net


 Deine Überschrift stimmt nicht ganz, denn es müsste heißen: erster Test im www.
Weil in der aktuellen PCGH Print (06/2011) wurde der Kühler schon getestet.

Also nix Exklusiv


----------



## modnoob (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Deine Überschrift stimmt nicht ganz, denn es müsste heißen: erster Test im Web.
> Weil in der aktuellen PCGH Print (06/2011) wurde der Kühler schon getestet.
> 
> Also nix Exklusiv


  Oh^^ Werd ich ändern. Villeicht kauf ich die mir nacher


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*



modnoob schrieb:


> Oh^^ Werd ich ändern. Villeicht kauf ich die mir nacher


 
Ich hab das Heft schon seit dem 30 April 

Abo ftw!


----------



## modnoob (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

dann auf zum Zeitschriftenladendings^^


----------



## Dyn@moFan (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Ein Vergleich der VRM-Temperaturen fehlt noch in dem Test. Was mir beim Peter besonders gefällt ist, dass man die Grundplatte bei den nvidia Karten der 5er-Reihe weiter nutzen kann. Ohne Grundplatte sind solche Riesenkühler auf der Graka schon irgendwie ziemlich heftig.


----------



## X Broster (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*

Hoffentlich wurde in der PCGH der Peter im Vergleich zum Shaman und MK-13 getestet, hätte durchaus Interesse an dem schicken Stück, quasi ein MK-13 mit doppelten Heatpipe- Enden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Sieht sehr gut aus, ich hatte mal einen Scythe Musashi auf einer 5850 und schon der war gut, jetzt hab ich ein Aquatuning Aquagratix auf ner 5870, auch nicht schlecht

Wenn ich LuKü hätte würd ich mir den kaufen..

Bei Caseking gibts ja grad ein Bundle noch mit den Lüftern unter 70 Euro.. geht noch  Wen wer einen kauft bitte Bilder machen mit den Lüftern


----------



## modnoob (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*



X Broster schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wurde in der PCGH der Peter im Vergleich zum Shaman und MK-13 getestet, hätte durchaus Interesse an dem schicken Stück, quasi ein MK-13 mit doppelten Heatpipe- Enden.


 Ich hab mir die Zeitschrift gekauft. Eine Messung der Vram Temperaturen ist drin. Es fehlt jedoch jeglicher verglich mit anderen Karten. Außerdem ist der Texht nicht mal ne halbe Seite lang! Da hab ich mehr erwartet. Der Test von gamezoom ist da wesentlich informativer.


----------



## mmayr (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die bei den Luftkühlertests immer meine WAKÜ abhängen.
Ich hab zB. eine GTX 480 mit AquagraFX, Raumtemperatur 20°, Wassertemp. 23° eine Idle Temp von ca. 30°. 
Mit dem Peter schaffen die eine Idle Temp von 23°. Wie bitte soll das gehen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test*



modnoob schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Zeitschrift gekauft. Eine Messung der Vram Temperaturen ist drin. Es fehlt jedoch jeglicher verglich mit anderen Karten. Außerdem ist der Texht nicht mal ne halbe Seite lang! Da hab ich mehr erwartet. Der Test von gamezoom ist da wesentlich informativer.


Die Vergleichswerte bisheriger Kühler, welche mit dem neuen Wertungssystem getestet wurden, kannst du dem Einkaufsführer entnehmen. Zudem VRM und nicht VRAM - denn das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun (außer, dass es VRMs für den VRAM gibt).


----------



## OctoCore (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

mmayr: Weil die nicht mit einem Medium kühlen, das schon 23° warm ist?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Ich habe mir den Gamezoom-Test nun mal angeschaut. Die Sone-Werte aus einem Meter kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 7,0 Sone soll eine GTX 580 aus 1m machen und 2x 140mm Wing Boost bei 1,1k RPM nur 0,2 Sone und der brüllend laute Icy Vision auch nur 0,2 Sone? Never ever, da spuckt unser NC10 was komplett anderes aus. Die Temps dagegen kommen hin, finde ich.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



> Der Kühler ohne Lüfter wandert für faire *54.90 Euro* (Stand: *05.05.2011*) über die Ladentheke.


 
Das sind mit zwei anständigen 140ern dann 80€ und mehr. Was soll daran fair sein, mal abgesehen davon das man die freie Lüfter Wahl hat ? Was im Fazit auch noch quasi als negativ Punkt erwänt wird 

Wer soviel für das Medium Luft ausgibt macht was verkehrt. 40€ für den Accelero sind ja noch in Ordnung, aber 80€ und Mehr ist im Luftkühlungsbereich einfach zuviel. Da sollte man sich lieber einmal eine Wakü Grundausstattung gönnen.

Die Regelmäßigen Rabattaktionen der Waküteile Versender machen es möglich, das man Wakü'ler für highend Karten um die 65-70€ kriegt. Damit hat man dann eine nochmal gesteigerte Performance und auch in Zukunft die Möglichkeit zwei und drei Karten in seinen Rechner zu stopfen 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich eine GTX 580 @ 1,2 Volt bei 1000-1050 Mhz so auf die CPU Temps auswirkt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das gesund ist  . Und über solche Szenarien reden wir, wenn es um einen Luftkühler für 80€ und mehr geht.

Meine Sandy Spawas werden @ 5Ghz jetzt schon knall heiß, obwohl sie durch nichts, außer sich selbst erhitzt werden. Wie soll das werden mit einer CPU+GPU die bis zu 500Watt Abwärme über den standard Ausgang schicken wollen  (nichtmal SLI).

Ich nehm doch mal an das sowas keiner auf seine GTX 560 schnallt ? Da kostet der Kühler dann ja schon 50% vom Kartenwert


----------



## elohim (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wer soviel für das Medium Luft ausgibt macht was verkehrt. 40€ für den Accelero sind ja noch in Ordnung, aber 80€ und Mehr ist im Luftkühlungsbereich einfach zuviel. Da sollte man sich lieber einmal eine Wakü Grundausstattung gönnen.


 
Komische Rechnung, wieso mehr Geld für stressige WaKü ausgeben, wenn man ein aktuelles High End System mit Luftkühlung wie bspw Peter und Genesis sehr leise und gut kühlen kann? multi gpu und basteltrieb sind die einzigen triftigen argumente...


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Gamezoom-Test nun mal angeschaut. Die Sone-Werte aus einem Meter kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 7,0 Sone soll eine GTX 580 aus 1m machen und 2x 140mm Wing Boost bei 1,1k RPM nur 0,2 Sone und der brüllend laute Icy Vision auch nur 0,2 Sone? Never ever, da spuckt unser NC10 was komplett anderes aus. .


 Das sehe ich ähnlich. Die Temps schaun sehr gut aus und sind durchaus im Rahmen des machbaren, aber die Messungen bei der Lautstärke fallen etwas zu optimistisch aus...

Gruß


----------



## mmayr (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



OctoCore schrieb:


> mmayr: Weil die nicht mit einem Medium kühlen, das schon 23° warm ist?


 
Ich denke mal, dass es IM Gehäuse des Testsystems wärmer sein sollte, als mein Wasser. Dieses wird immerhin über 3x240er Radis gekühlt bei Raumtemperatur 21 Grad. 
Welchen Super-Airflow müssen die denn haben, wenns sie bei 20° Raumtemperatur die Graka auf 23° kühlen? Dann müsste es im Inneren des Gehäuses weniger als 23° haben. --> bei LUKÜ unmöglich!


----------



## Pumpi (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



elohim schrieb:


> Komische Rechnung, wieso mehr Geld für stressige WaKü ausgeben, wenn man ein aktuelles High End System mit Luftkühlung wie bspw Peter und Genesis sehr leise und gut kühlen kann? multi gpu und basteltrieb sind die einzigen triftigen argumente...


 
Wieso gut ?

Du kannst per Luftkühlung fast alles aus deiner Hardware rausholen, ja, aber mit Sicherheit nicht bei guten Temperaturen. Du mußt dein Sys natürlich als ganzes betrachten !

Wenn du nicht hart taktest hast du gute Temps aber wenig zusatz Power, ist bißchen mau für das Geld und die Tatsache das man in der Regel die Garantie der Karte verliert.

Highend geht heute nur anständig zu kühlen mit Wasser. Nicht umsonst sprießen die H2O Karten ab Werk wie Pilze aus dem Boden.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. In einem Case der CM Haf X Klasse geht es vielleicht mit highend single GPU und Rest @ Air gerade eben so, nur wer hat schon derartig gut belüftete Cases, sicherlich nicht die Masse. Wenn ein Case und extra Gehäuselüfter Kauf, zur Vorraussetzung für Peter und die Grakakühlung wird, dann sind wir wieder beim Thema Geld


----------



## X6Sixcore (6. Mai 2011)

Das sind ja keine 23° im eigentlichen Sinne.

Das sind 23 Kelvin.

Damit wird in diesem Fall hier die/der Temperaturdifferenz/-unterschied zwischen der Raumtemperatur und der maximal erreichten Temperatur bei der Messung angegeben.

Mal so ganz vereinfacht ausgedrückt, jeder Fachmann würde diese Aussage wohl zerreißen und mir die ganzen fehlenden Koeffizienten und den ganzen Quatsch um die Ohren werfen.

Auf jeden Fall lassen sich die Testergebnisse von Kühlern so viel besser miteinander vergleichen, da die Kelvin in den meisten Fällen gleichwertig sind.

Es macht ja schon einen Unterschied, ob ein Kühler bei 20°C Raumtemperatur einen Chip auf 30°C bekommt und ein anderer bei 15°C Raumtemperatur stattliche 45° am selben Chip verbuchen kann. Der eine hat eine Kühlleistung von 10 Kelvin, der andere nur 30, wobei hier die kleinere Zahl immer besser anzusehen ist.

Naja, also es ist schon SEHR vereinfacht ausgedrückt.

MfG


----------



## elohim (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wieso gut ?
> 
> Du kannst per Luftkühlung fast alles aus deiner Hardware rausholen, ja, aber mit Sicherheit nicht bei guten Temperaturen. Du mußt dein Sys natürlich als ganzes betrachten !
> 
> ...


 
man kann teilweise deinen 2600k @4,5GHz semipassiv mit einem guten Kühler wie HR-02 oder Genesis kühlen. Mit nem Shaman bekommt man ne GTX 580  (natürlich je nach Chip) leise und auf unter 60°C unter Furmark gekühlt was soll daran nicht gut sein?

ich habe momentan meinen 1090T @4GHz mit Genesis gekühlt und beim Zocken bewege ich mich je nach Lüfterdrehzahl zwischen 45 und 50 °C. Klar wenn man das allerletzte aus dem PC rausholen will ist ne WaKü sinnvoll aber ich würde nicht sagen dass das eine vernünftige Investition ist ...


----------



## mmayr (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Das sind ja keine 23° im eigentlichen Sinne.
> 
> Das sind 23 Kelvin.
> 
> ...


 
Im Artikel steht, dass die Temperatur der GPU mit Standardkühler unter Last um die 90° (Celsius oder Kelvin sei dahingestellt) hat. 
Dies entspräche laut deiner Erklärung einer Temperaturdifferenz von 90 Grad zur Raumtemperatur. Dies wären wiederum umgerechnet 110° C auf der GPU. Das wiederum kann nicht sein!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

86° sind die realen Temps, keine Deltas.


----------



## mmayr (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 86° sind die realen Temps, keine Deltas.


 
Eben!
Wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum ihr mit LUKÜ (Peter) bessere Temps habt als ich mit WAKÜ!
Habt ihr einen offenen Aufbau? Bei 20° Raumtemperatur muss es doch unmöglich sein, die Temperatur in einem Case so gering zu halten, dass die GRAKA im IDLE nur 23° hat. Bei mir ist schon allein das Wasser im Idle über 23° (bei 20° Raumtemperatur) --> 3x240 Radiator; 2600K und GTX480 im Kreislauf. 
Ist schon klar, dass die 480er wärmer wird als die 570er, aber eure Temperaturen (unter Luft) sind für mich (unter Wasser) schier unerreichbar. Ebenso bei den CPU-Kühler Tests. Da bin ich mit dem Supreme Plexi meist schlechter als Ihr mit High-Tech-Luftkühlern.


Was heißt "normiert auf 20°"? Wird da einfach abgezogen bzw. dazugezählt?

@ Marc: Wäre um eine Stellungnahme (trotz kleiner "Meinungsverschiedenheiten" im BD-Thread ) dankbar.

Mfg mmayr


----------



## X Broster (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



mmayr schrieb:


> Eben!
> Wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe, kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum ihr mit LUKÜ (Peter) bessere Temps habt als ich mit WAKÜ!
> Habt ihr einen offenen Aufbau? Bei 20° Raumtemperatur muss es doch unmöglich sein, die Temperatur in einem Case so gering zu halten, dass die GRAKA im IDLE nur 23° hat. Bei mir ist schon allein das Wasser im Idle über 23° (bei 20° Raumtemperatur) --> 3x240 Radiator; 2600K und GTX480 im Kreislauf.
> Ist schon klar, dass die 480er wärmer wird als die 570er, aber eure Temperaturen (unter Luft) sind für mich (unter Wasser) schier unerreichbar. Ebenso bei den CPU-Kühler Tests. Da bin ich mit dem Supreme Plexi meist schlechter als Ihr mit High-Tech-Luftkühlern.


 Wasser ist bei viel Abwärme von Vorteil.

Im Idle muss eine geringe Abwärme so schnell wie möglich abgeführt werden. Heatpipes eignen sich da optimal, eine kleine Kupferplatte, die die Wärme an leicht erwärmtes Wasser(vgl. raumtemperatur) abgeben ist da nicht unbedingt besser.
Vielleicht kannst du meine Werte besser nachvollziehen, hab für dich eben mit MK-13 gemessen:
Raumtemp 21C°: Idle HD 5870.  Lüfter 5V 31C°, Lüfter 7V 28°C, Lüfter 12V 26C°.

Nun 100% mehr Heatpipes, das kann durchaus noch etwas bringen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Ich hatte im offenen Aufbau mit der HD 6970 samt Peter und 2x 140mm @ 1.100 U/min. im Leerlauf rund 34°.


----------



## Hübie (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Und wie klemme ich die Lüfter an?
Ich warte mal noch etwas ab. caseking gilt ja nun nicht als ein günstiger Anbieter


----------



## Vinz1911 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

ich schätze mal an die graka selbst


----------



## chiller93 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



Hübie schrieb:


> Und wie klemme ich die Lüfter an?
> Ich warte mal noch etwas ab. caseking gilt ja nun nicht als ein günstiger Anbieter


 Zum Beispiel an das Mainboard? Oder per Molexstecker, mit 2auf1- Adapter 

Evtl. auch an die Grafikkarte, da es sonst Fehlermeldungen wegen des fehlenden Lüfters geben kann.
lg


----------



## Hübie (7. Mai 2011)

Ja ein eventuell kann ich mir auch zusammenbrauhen  Ich hätte gern ein definitiv!
Und auf dem Mainboard wäre es doch unsinnig da dann keine automatische Regelung statt finden und/oder man die Upm nicht fixieren kann..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Das hier ist ohnehin das beste; ich halte meinen Adapter seit Jahren in Ehren  4-Pin-PWM-120er/140er @ GraKa-PCB @ Afterburner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hübie (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Ha! Das ist die Info die ich brauchte  Aber nun die Preisfrage: Wie bekomme ich zwei Lüfter an die Graka? Gibt es diese Adapter auch als Y-Bauform


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Es gibt PWM-Y-Adapter. Sprich 2x den gleichen PWM-120er/140er, diese an den Y-Adapter und den an den PMW-auf-Mini-PWM-Adapter und den ans PCB


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es gibt PWM-Y-Adapter. Sprich 2x den gleichen PWM-120er/140er, diese an den Y-Adapter und den an den PMW-auf-Mini-PWM-Adapter und den ans PCB


 
So einen PWM-Y-Adapter bekommt man ja überall (z.B. hier bei Aquatuning). Aber einen PWM auf Mini-PWM-Adapter gibt es bei kaum einem bekannten Händler. Zumindest habe ich noch keinen gefunden
Kannst du mir da weiter helfen?

*EDIT:*
Hab jetzt doch einen bei Aquatuning gefunden: http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p10876_Gelid-VGA-PWM-Adapter.html
Man kann ja im Nachhinein immernoch kürzen oder löten, aber mit dem Teil dürfte es 100mal besser aussehen, als wenn man direkt auf die GraKa auflötet.

MfG


----------



## STSLeon (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Oder man lötet sich einen zusammen und spart sich den Kabelsalat


----------



## bofri (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

PWM auf Mini-PWM Adapter gibt es auch bei Aquatuning: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da weiter helfen?


Die Dinger lagen EKLs Heidi bei, einzeln gibt es diese meines Wissens nach (noch) nicht.


----------



## SaKuL (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Hab jetzt doch welche bei AT gefunden, siehe mein letzter Post. Trotzdem danke euch beiden


----------



## Hübie (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Peter-erster Test im Internet*

Kuhl  Danke Leute. Dann wird also der Peter in meinen Rechner wandern!


----------

